# Bernat BOA Yarn



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I've been making some items using Bernat's "BOA" yarn. The craft group I belong to makes lots of baby things for "Life Choices" a local support organization for young pregnant women. I've done several fleece blankets by using a skip-cut blade to cut small holes into which I crochet an edgeing and have used both regular yarn and the Boa from Bernat. The set in the photo was made on my Singer 151 bulky suitably sized for a newborn to a few months old. Surprisingly, the Boa knits beautifully on the bulky machine and gives the impression of fur. Unfortunately this yarn has been discontinued by the manufacturer and so far I haven't found anything that I feel will be a good substitute. There is a little available online but given the fact that I purchased what I got at Dollar Tree for $1.00, the prices + shipping are exorbitant, especially for doing charity items. If you have any in baby colors, please PM me with your price and approximate shipping to 80260. THANKS!


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Bob, I looked through all of my specialty yarns but nothing of that brand. I have a bunch of fun fur, but no Bernat Boa. Too bad - I would have given it to you! :sm01: Ann . Cute baby set!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

GrammaAnn said:


> Bob, I looked through all of my specialty yarns but nothing of that brand. I have a bunch of fun fur, but no Bernat Boa. Too bad - I would have given it to you! :sm01: Ann . Cute baby set!


Thanks, Ann! I have not really considered the Fun Fur. Will it run on the bulky machine?

OOPS!!! I lied! I bought some of the Lion Brand Fun Fur at Dollar Tree the other day. The "eyelashes" are a lot less dense than the Bernat and I am considering trying it two strands at a time. The only colors they had were pretty "adult" so I'm still looking for baby colors.

Thanks!

By the way, you are always welcome to come visit our craft group at Holiday Hills Village (92nd/Pecos) any Monday or Wednesday 1 p.m. to 3 p.m. We love visitors and we have a great time...always coffee, sometimes "goodies" but always fun!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Thanks, Ann! I have not really considered the Fun Fur. Will it run on the bulky machine?


 Yes I have done that.:sm01:


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

But I have found it kind of catches in the design with the long strands. But you can gently brush them out at the end. It might be kind of long strands for baby things.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

GrammaAnn said:


> But I have found it kind of catches in the design with the long strands. But you can gently brush them out at the end. It might be kind of long strands for baby things.


I just use it for trimming. The Bernat gives it a furry look (as you can see in the photo) and it has a very luxurious feel.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> I just use it for trimming. The Bernat gives it a furry look (as you can see in the photo) and it has a very luxurious feel.


It is very nice looking - that I do not think the fun fur would quite produce. I am sure your group is great - I keep busy with Knit Club. :sm01:


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

GrammaAnn said:


> It is very nice looking - that I do not think the fun fur would quite produce. I am sure your group is great - I keep busy with Knit Club. :sm01:


I bet you do keep busy! When does the machine club meet and where? I think I remember it's the first Saturday of each month.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> I bet you do keep busy! When does the machine club meet and where? I think I remember it's the first Saturday of each month.


Yes it is the first Saturday of the month at 9:30 at the Bruner House in Broomfield. We are having a one day seminar May 6 with Lora Kinnan of http://daisyknits.com/ We'd love to have you join us! :sm01:


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

It's still available online: http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarn/boa.html, http://www.smileysyarns.com/product/oxford-fashion-fur/ - I also have a ball of Lion Brand Festive Fur in gold, (Very bright metallic looking) and 2 balls of same brand in a med./light green - as well as a few purple ones - send me a PM if interested in price and shipping to your zip code.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Cookiecat said:


> It's still available online: http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarn/boa.html, http://www.smileysyarns.com/product/oxford-fashion-fur/ - I also have a ball of Lion Brand Festive Fur in gold, (Very bright metallic looking) and 2 balls of same brand in a med./light green - as well as a few purple ones - send me a PM if interested in price and shipping to your zip code.


Thanks for your reply! I ordered some from Yarnspirations - they had a couple that will be suitable for babies. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

I have some Bernat boa in white and ostrich (pale blue/grey) that I would sell


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Marge in MI said:


> I have some Bernat boa in white and ostrich (pale blue/grey) that I would sell


how much are you asking?


----------

